# New packable trail tool!



## randonneur (Sep 25, 2007)

New trail tool alert:

No affiliation to the company, but saw one of these in action at Galbraith and was really impressed. The first full-size packable trail tool that i'd pack with me on a ride. Local guy builds 'em. Pricey but handbuilt craftsmanship, seriously stout with S&S-style machined couplings that will last through a nuclear war. Pulled up the info on his website trail-insight.com

"Trail Boss" packable multi-head trail tool. McLeod, Axe/Mattock, pick/Mattock, saw, with stout full-length handle that can be broken down to 12" lengths.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

Got a link or any more info? The first Google hit for _"Trail Boss" packable multi-head trail tool._ is this thread, and none of the other results are much more enlightening.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeh, don't tease


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Ridnparadise said:


> Yeh, don't tease


from the op's post trail-insight.com


----------



## kevmortensen (Aug 4, 2006)

So it's $185 for the handle, and than $60 for each additional head, + $15 for shipping
so for one tool I'm out $260. 
While I understand that there is nothing like this in the market, it's pretty expensive. . . .


----------



## randonneur (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks Fattirewilly. question answered before asked.

could be mistaken, but could it be that multitasking instant-communication, always-online whipper-snappers are missing a hell of a lot more than they think they are? too many distractions? must be overdue for a bike ride to clear the mind.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

*A couple of thoughts*

It would be helpful to know the weight of the tool combinations. For example, what is the weight of the McLeod with the long handle attached.

The pick mattock and cutter mattock heads are inadequate. I have used both those heads on long and medium length handles but they are too short and narrow to move much dirt.

A regular Pulaski head would be a great improvement on the cutter mattock. A Roguehoe type head made from a worn agricultural disk would be a nice head for the tool.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bweide said:


> A Roguehoe type head made from a worn agricultural disk would be a nice head for the tool.


:thumbsup: Especially with this head!!!










It is a promising tool, particularly for those of us who ride in a few miles to work. One collapsible handle and two are three heads would be suh-weet!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

randonneur said:


> thanks Fattirewilly. question answered before asked.
> 
> could be mistaken, but could it be that multitasking instant-communication, always-online whipper-snappers are missing a hell of a lot more than they think they are? too many distractions? must be overdue for a bike ride to clear the mind.


Wouldn't you have saved your e-breath by linking it in the first place?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ridnparadise said:


> Wouldn't you have saved your e-breath by linking it in the first place?


And miss the test of reading and comprehension skills? :nono:


----------



## randonneur (Sep 25, 2007)

Ridnparadise said:


> Wouldn't you have saved your e-breath by linking it in the first place?


i did. read first post again.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

randonneur said:


> i did. read first post again.


He meant by putting in the full URL and making it a click-able link. with the "http://www" and everything. Like this:

Trail Insight™ Trail Boss™: The packable trail working tool that YOU can order around

BTW. Anyone who uses one for a while, please let me know how you like the collapsible handle. It scares the bejeebers out of me for a number of reasons.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks TN


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

You're welcome.

Seriously though. I've never used a heavy duty tool like a mattock or a McLeod with a multi-part handle. I know what I can do to one with a solid hickory or fiberglass handle and I just assume the joint on a multi-part handle is going to be a weak point. Also, my hand position on the handle changes constantly depending on what type of work I'm doing. I'm sure at some point I'm going to want to put my hand where one of the joints are.

I'm interested to hear from people who have used a multi-part handle on a heavy duty tool like that.

Another thing I noticed was that the McLleod head was held on by 4- 1/4" rivets or bolts. I know for a fact that that won't work for long. Unless it's also welded or has a big bolt through the middle like the Corona McLeod, one of those little bolts will snap eventually.


----------

